# How do i attach this coral?



## littlereefer (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok, so the guy that sold me it told me to put it on a rock and put elastic around it, so i did it, and it just ripped itself off?!?!? Its making me real mad!!


----------



## milkton (Apr 21, 2010)

what coral is it?


----------



## edikpok (Apr 23, 2010)

softie with an elastic band, lps / sps - glue (backbone) with instant glue to a piece of rock


----------



## hslee (Apr 29, 2010)

Might have been on too tight - if you have a plastic toothpick, you can stick the toothpick horizontally at the base of the coral and have elastic bands around the toothpick. In a week or so the coral should be attached to the rock, and you can take the band off and pull the toothpick out.

Oh, and you posted this in the Classifieds forum, should've been in the Marine section


----------



## littlereefer (Apr 23, 2010)

oh oops, and its toadstool mushroom, and do you know where I can get the glue? and My mushroom has holes in it and dark spots?


----------



## upster (Apr 21, 2010)

You could try this. Lightly tie an elastic band around the coral and a spare rock. Then put the rock in a plastic tub (with holes of course). In a week it should be secure.


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

Cut the stem of the coral in an x.
then splay open the newly exposed flesh to the rock where you want to attach the coral.
It should only take a day or two to attach in this fashion, an elastic band can help to keep it there until the coral affixes itself.


----------

